# Grim Grinning Pumpkins - ghost



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

need ideas to use for pumkins or head - regular pumpkins are too small


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry I replied on the other forum I thought you where looking for a dvd or source.But I see you have your own.yours most be bigger I used the reg pumpkins for mine and it worked well.Some do papermache pumpkins look at www.stolloween.com


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks ill check it out right now


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

just checked out that website u were talking about - that is exactly what i need that -- great idea for my pumpkin head -- THANKS ------- stalloweens


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What program did you use to animate the faces?
I have been considering "Crazytalk6"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

looking very good so far,nice work.


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

heres an update !!!


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*update*

here an update on another version of it

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3bMK03hvSs[/nomedia]


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the second pumpkin song. I have never seen it before. The animation seems much more synched. 

What program did you use?


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Try some of those halloween theme pumpkin leaf bags they put out everyyear. I have seen people use those. Plenty big enough when you stuff them.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

way cool are you using projectors? I wonder if this would work with a dvd player, and plexi at 45 degree angle? Like the peppers ghost


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I just moved the projector closer. BTW when you project white onto orange you get yellow.


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*final version*

here my final take - fined tuned

time to work on monster mash next


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

that would be a good idea f i run out of time - as of planning on use the idea from www.stolloween.com


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

what color would u recommend -


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

You are correct to use white. I was just commenting that the example was not what it would look like when done on pumpkins. Beautiful work.


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*testing new setup*

I am currently testing out an orange background to bring out the orange in pumpkins with the faces being Black..


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Unless you are using a DLP projector there will be some lighting of the pumpkins even in the black areas. The best color is black background with white features. I spraypainted my paper mache pumpkins fluorescent orange to look better in the dark.


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Sorry I replied on the other forum I thought you where looking for a dvd or source.But I see you have your own.yours most be bigger I used the reg pumpkins for mine and it worked well.Some do papermache pumpkins look at www.stolloween.com


This guy is amazing!


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

Aquayne said:


> Unless you are using a DLP projector there will be some lighting of the pumpkins even in the black areas. The best color is black background with white features. I spraypainted my paper mache pumpkins fluorescent orange to look better in the dark.


good idea


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let anyone who might be still interested - Finally got Animation READY to burn and ship out to who ever interested in purchasing one!!

will come with monster mash -thriller - grin grinning - this is halloween - and couple small halloween songs-


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

just wanted to let anyone who is interested
heres is my latest version of the singing pumpkins video
if anyone is interested in purchasing it let me know

[email protected]

here a demo of what it looks like!!


----------



## ministermike (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice work! I am very interested. I will be sending you an email tonight.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Does each song have a different number of pumpkins? Just curious has seen from 1 to 4 pumpkins in your different videos and would you need to reset the pumpkin placements.


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

decided to make the three pumpkin set up available for sale as that is the most popular one

you would not need to move your pumpkin placement and the video runs for 13 minutes

it has big one in the middle with two smaller one on the side
as seen on the last youtube video i posted 

However if you like a different set up can work with you ---


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

*How Much?*

So how much are we talking about and how many different songs/scenes are there?


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*test run*

the last orange set up just the initial test NOT SYNCED


----------

